# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  ΣΧΕΔΙΟ DUBLEX 100 WATT ME EL-504

## crown

Mηπωs κατα λαθοs εχει κανειs το παραπανω σχεδιο να το ανεβασει

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Οι ενισχυτές DUBL-EX με λυχνίες είναι αντιγραφή από παλιότερα σχέδια της ιταλικής φίρμας GELOSO (έχει κλείσει από τη δεκαετία του 1970, όταν πέθανε ο ιδρυτής της John Geloso). Ο 35-άρης είναι αντιγραφή από τον G227-A (2 X EL34) με "εκπτώσεις" στο τροφοδοτικό και ο 100-άρης μάλλον από τον βελτιωμένο G227-A, τον 1040-A (πάλι με 2 Χ EL 34) αλλά με EL504 στις θέσεις των EL34. Το βασικότερο πρόβλημα των ενισχυτών αυτών είναι ότι η ECC81 στη συνδεσμολογία που χρησιμοποιούν για οδήγηση στις EL34 είναι ανεπαρκής σε πλάτος τάσης οδήγησης. Έτσι, όπως προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε τον ενισχυτή να αποδώσει την ονομαστική του ισχύ, η παραμόρφωση ανεβαίνει πολύ και γίνεται απαράδεκτη! Ο 100-άρης δεν μπορεί να δώσει 100W στην τάση που δουλεύει η έξοδος (400VDC) αλλά γύρω στα 50 W. Για να δώσουν 80-85W (το πολύ) οι EL504 χρειάζονται ανοδική τάση 500-550V και ανοδικό φορτίο 4,5kΩpp. Η τάση αυτή είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη από αυτή που προτείνει ο κατασκευαστής (Philips tubes) αλλά αντέχουν...Το Σεπτέμβριο αν προλάβω, θα μετατρέψω έναν προβληματικό GELOSO 1040-Α σε ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ με τις κατάλληλες μετατροπές για ένα φίλο μου μουσικό. Μέχρι τότε, αν θέλετε (και μπορέσω να το βρω), μπορώ να σας "ανεβάσω" ένα σχέδιο από πρώην 35-άρη που κάποιος το έκανε 80-άρη με EL504 (όπως θα έπρεπε να ήταν ο 100-άρης για να ήταν αξιοπρεπής).

[img]  :Idea:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Σας στέλνω δυο σχέδια ενισχυτών της GELOSO τα οποία μοιάζουν πολύ με τους DUBL-EX με κάποιες "εκπτώσεις" βέβαια στην κατασκευή του τροφοδοτικού. Δεν έχουν συνεχή τάση στα νήματα θέρμανσης των προενισχυτριών, κατά τα άλλα ο G227A είναι σχεδόν ίδιος με τον 35-άρη και ο G262A με τον 100-άρη. Θα σας πρότεινα σαν πρώτη βελτίωση την αντικατάσταση της ECC81 με την ECC88 με τις απαραίτητες αλλαγές στην αντίσταση καθόδου ώστε να υπάρχει μια διαφορά δυναμικού 120-130 βολτ από την άνοδο στην κάθοδο του κάθε τριοδικού σκέλους. Άντε και βλέπουμε...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## crown

εαν μπορουσεs να ανεβασειs τα σχεδια σε JPEG θα ηταν ιδεατο.σε ευχαριστω

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Το προσπάθησα αλλά με τα μέσα που έχω στη διάθεσή μου δεν μπορώ να φέρω το μέγεθος αρχείου στα όρια που επιτρέπει το site.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Άλλο ένα ενδιαφέρον σχέδιο GELOSO.

----------


## crown

τι αρχεια ειναι τα rar. και πωs θα τα ανοιξω

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Τα αρχεία *.rar είναι συμπιεσμένα, περίπου σαν *.zip . Το πρόγραμμα μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις δωρεάν από το διαδίκτυο (δεν θυμάμαι να σου πω τη διεύθυνση αλλά ψάξε στο google).

----------


## itta-vitta

> τι αρχεια ειναι τα rar. και πωs θα τα ανοιξω



Τα αρχεία ραρ είναι συμπιεσμένα αρχεία (ζιπ). Θα πας στο ντάουνλοαντς κομ και θα κατεβάσεις το γουινραρ για να τα τα αποσυμπιέσεις. Είναι φρή για 40 μέρες. Μπορείς να το σπάσεις για απεριόριστη χρήση. Αν πας στο ασταλαβίστα κομ θα βρείς κρακ.

Οι ντούμπλεξ δεν είναι ενισχυτές αλλά σκουπίδια. Απλά κάνουν "κακείν κακώς" τη δουλειά τους.  Έχω έναν διαλυμένο 100αρη. Ο 100στάρης με τις 2Χ504, έχει στα νήματα καλώδιο 0,5 χιλ. Η τιμή της τάσης των ηλεκτρολυτικών είναι στα όριά τους. Κάποτε, όταν ο ενισχυτής ήταν σε λειτουργία είχαν σκάσει. Ο μ/σ εξόδου είναι ίδιος μ' αυτόν, στον 35άρη. Και όχι μόνο.  Αν θέλει κανείς κάποιο ανταλλακτικό, ας μου πει.
Έχω τρία καλά κομμάτια λαμπάτους. Έναν Ρέπτον 80 βατ με 4Χελ34 (4 εισ μικ, 1 πικαπ και πριμα, μπασα). Έχει και βυ μάτζικ άϊ. Έναν Τραντίσιοναλ 70 βατ( :Wink: , έτσι γράφει στην πρόσωψη, με 2Χελ34, με πολλές εισόδους, (μικ, πικαπ, οξ, ρεκ). Ένα Ρέπτον 40 βατ με 2Χελ34, πολλές εισόδους μικ, πικαπ. Πολύ καλό κομμάτι. Όλη η προενίσχυση (με λυχνίες) είναι σε πλακέτα. Ακόμη, δύο διαλυμένους Δέλτα. Ο ένας με 2Χ6146 και ο άλλος με 2Χ504. Αν θέλει κανείς κανένα ανταλλακτικό, ας μου πει.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Βρήκα μια διεύθυνση από την οποία μπορείς να "καταβάσεις" δοκιμαστική έκδοση για τα παραπάνω αρχεία.     http://www.rarlab.com/ Όταν τα παραπάνω αρχεία ανοίξουν, μετατρέπονται σε pdf (Acrobat).

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Είχα έναν REPTON 2Χ ΕL 34 (αυτόν με τις πολλές εισόδους) και τον μετέτρεψα καταλλήλως, επίσης βρήκα σχέδια από μετατροπή 35-άρη σε άριστο ενισχυτή (ήμουν παρών όταν ο ενισχυτής δούλευε άριστα). Τα θέλει κανείς;

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν, οι ενισχυτές "Δελτα" κατασκευάζονταν στην Αθήνα από τη βιοτεχνία του μακαρίτη Δραγώνα που ήταν και από τους πρώτους ραδιοερασιτέχνες (SV1AJ) και παλιό μέλος της ΕΕΡ  την εποχή του μεγάλου σκοταδισμού.... Υπήρξε άριστος ηλεκτρονικός στην εποχή του. Καμία σχέση με τις αθλιότητες του DUBL-EX. Μάλιστα έχω ακούσει ότι είχε φέρει από το εξωτερικό αεροπορικώς τρανζίστορ χαμηλού θορύβου μέσα σε σακούλα από καραμέλες για να αποφύγει την υπέρογκη φορολογία των ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων τη δεκαετία του '60 από το ελληνικό κράτος που κυριολεκτικά "έθαβε" την ηλεκτρονική εκείνη την εποχή.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Είχα έναν REPTON 2Χ ΕL 34 (αυτόν με τις πολλές εισόδους) και τον μετέτρεψα καταλλήλως, επίσης βρήκα σχέδια από μετατροπή 35-άρη σε άριστο ενισχυτή (ήμουν παρών όταν ο ενισχυτής δούλευε άριστα). Τα θέλει κανείς;



Ξεκίνησα μια μετατροπή στον Ρέπτον 2Χελ34. Συγκεκριμένα, ο εν λόγω ενισχυτής βγάζει έξοδο, "γείωση-0-100 βολτ" για μεγάφωνα τύπου κόρνας. Άλλαξα λοιπόν το μ/σ 2Χ5κω/γη-0-100 βολτ, με έναν άλλο 2Χ5κω/4-8ω. Έχω πρόβλημα με την ανάδραση. Υπάρχει ένα καλώδιο που πηγαίνει από τα 100 βολτ (εναλλ) στην πλακέτα (όπως είπα η προενισχ είναι σε πλακέτα). Το καλώδιο, αφού έβγαλα τον παλιό μ/σ , το σύνδεσα στα 8 ωμ αλλά δεν δούλεψε ο ενισχ. Σκέφτομαι να συνδέσω ανάμεσα στο καλώδιο και την πλακέτα μια αντίσταση 39 κω όπως έχω δει σε παρόμοιο σχέδιο. Είναι καλή η σκέψη μου;
Όσο για το άλλο σχέδιο θα το ήθελα.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Λοιπόν, φίλε Ήτα - Βήτα θα σου στείλω αντίγραφο του σχεδίου μόλις μπορέσω. Θα είμαι κάποιες μέρες εκτός λόγω εργασιών αλλά δεν θα το ξεχάσω. Τη μετατροπή την έκανα βάζοντας ολοκληρωμένα στην προενίσχυση και στο μείκτη, όσο για την ανάδραση, θα δείς στο σχέδιο. Είναι τρελή πατέντα δική μου, την έχω κάνει πολλές φορές και δουλεύει τέλεια.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Φίλε Ήτα-Βήτα, ποτέ να μην προσπαθείς να ρυθμίσεις αναδράσεις σε ενισχυτές χωρίς όργανα (φορτίο 8 Ω, γεννήτρια και παλμογράφο) γιατί το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι μετά συγχωρήσεως...μπουρμπούτσαλα! Είμαι παθών και ξέρω... Οι λαμπάτοι ενισχυτές δεν θέλουν πολύ ανάδραση, από 6dB (minimum) έως 15-20 dB τάσεως (maximum), αν την σηκώνουν, βέβαια. Έχουν μικρό περιθώριο φάσης λόγω μετασχηματιστού εξόδου (ακόμη χειρότερα αν οδηγούν την έξοδο με ECC83 που έχει μεγάλη εσωτερική αντίσταση). Μόλις ευκαιρήσω θα "ανεβάσω" το σχέδιο του REPTON που έχω μετατρέψει. Λίγο υπομονή...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Λοιπόν, κατάφερα και ετοίμασα τα σχέδια από μετατροπή στον ανωτέρω ενισχυτή αλλά δυστυχώς το scanner που έχω δεν κατάφερε να διαβάσει το τυπωμένο για τα ολοκληρωμένα. Το πολύ-πολύ να προσπαθήσετε μόνοι σας να φτιάξετε την πλακέτα... Φίλε Ήτα-Βήτα πρόσεξε την ανάδραση. Είναι περίπου 6dBV και δουλεύει κανόνι! Χρειάζεται όμως παραφασικό κύκλωμα οδήγησης. (πού τον θυμήθηκα τώρα αυτόν τον όρο :Wink:  Μη βάζετε ποτέ ECC81 για οδήγηση σε τέτοιες λάμπες (EL34, EL-PL504, 6550 κλπ) γιατί θέλουν περίπου 30-35 Vpeak απαραμόρφωτα στο οδηγό πλέγμα σε τάξη ΑΒ1 και η καημένη η '81 δεν μπορεί να τα καταφέρει. Αν θέλετε να οδηγείτε όπως ο Geloso, βάλτε στη θέση της την ECC88 με κάποιες αλλαγές στην πόλωσή της.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Idea:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Σας στέλνω και άλλο ένα σχέδιο που βρήκα με 807. Δεν ξέρω τι ισχύ βγάζει, πάντως όχι πάνω από 70 βατ. Το σχέδιο είχε γίνει από φοιτητή ηλεκτρονικής το 1965, τώρα μάλλον είναι συνταξιούχος. Δεν το έχω κατασκευάσει και δεν μπορώ να σας πω αν δουλεύει σωστά. Μου θυμίζει αντιγραφή από Geloso με μετατροπές. Πάντως η 6SN7 σίγουρα μπορεί να οδηγήσει σωστά σε AB1.

----------


## Tsalapis

ΦΙΛΕ ΤΡΕΛΕ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ. ΣΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣ. ΜΝΜ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΛΛΑΒΕΣ.

ΑΝ ΠΑΛΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙΣ , ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ.

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Κατέβασέ το και αποσυμπίεσέ το με το winrar ή to winzip. Το βασικό αρχείο είναι pdf (acrobat)

----------


## Γραμματικάκης Ν.

> Κατέβασέ το και αποσυμπίεσέ το με το winrar ή to winzip. Το βασικό αρχείο είναι pdf (acrobat)



Συγνώμη, μήπως μπορείτε να μου και 'μένα στείλετε τα σχέδια του ντούμλεξ 100 βατ στη΄ν διέυθηνση grammatikakisnikolaos@gmail.com;

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δεν έχω τα συγκεκριμένα σχέδια αλλά νομίζω ότι ακολουθεί την τοπολογία του Geloso 35W.

----------


## Γραμματικάκης Ν.

> Δεν έχω τα συγκεκριμένα σχέδια αλλά νομίζω ότι ακολουθεί την τοπολογία του Geloso 35W.



Μήπως μπορείς να μου τα στέιλεις στην διέυθηνσή μου απ'το προηγούμενο μήνημα; :Crying: 
Ευχαριστώ :Rolleyes:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Παρόμοια σχέδια μπορείς να βρεις εδώ: http://www.chambonino.com/geloso.html και μπορείς να κατεβάσεις τους καταλόγους της Geloso εδώ: http://www.baab.it/ik2umd/bollettinigeloso-eng.html

ΥΓ. Φίλε Νίκο, χθες ήμουν στην πόλη σου. Όταν θα ξαναπάω, θα αφήσω κάποιο βιβλίο στη βιβλιοθήκη "Ο Παλαμήδης".

----------


## Studio 12

Γεια σου Φίλε itta-vitta. Θελω να σε ρωτησω τον 100αρη τον Dublex τον εχεις στο σασι του (κουτι του) και ποσο τον δινεις ?

----------


## Studio 12

> Τα αρχεία ραρ είναι συμπιεσμένα αρχεία (ζιπ). Θα πας στο ντάουνλοαντς κομ και θα κατεβάσεις το γουινραρ για να τα τα αποσυμπιέσεις. Είναι φρή για 40 μέρες. Μπορείς να το σπάσεις για απεριόριστη χρήση. Αν πας στο ασταλαβίστα κομ θα βρείς κρακ.
> 
> Οι ντούμπλεξ δεν είναι ενισχυτές αλλά σκουπίδια. Απλά κάνουν "κακείν κακώς" τη δουλειά τους.  Έχω έναν διαλυμένο 100αρη. Ο 100στάρης με τις 2Χ504, έχει στα νήματα καλώδιο 0,5 χιλ. Η τιμή της τάσης των ηλεκτρολυτικών είναι στα όριά τους. Κάποτε, όταν ο ενισχυτής ήταν σε λειτουργία είχαν σκάσει. Ο μ/σ εξόδου είναι ίδιος μ' αυτόν, στον 35άρη. Και όχι μόνο.  Αν θέλει κανείς κάποιο ανταλλακτικό, ας μου πει.
> Έχω τρία καλά κομμάτια λαμπάτους. Έναν Ρέπτον 80 βατ με 4Χελ34 (4 εισ μικ, 1 πικαπ και πριμα, μπασα). Έχει και βυ μάτζικ άϊ. Έναν Τραντίσιοναλ 70 βατ(, έτσι γράφει στην πρόσωψη, με 2Χελ34, με πολλές εισόδους, (μικ, πικαπ, οξ, ρεκ). Ένα Ρέπτον 40 βατ με 2Χελ34, πολλές εισόδους μικ, πικαπ. Πολύ καλό κομμάτι. Όλη η προενίσχυση (με λυχνίες) είναι σε πλακέτα. Ακόμη, δύο διαλυμένους Δέλτα. Ο ένας με 2Χ6146 και ο άλλος με 2Χ504. Αν θέλει κανείς κανένα ανταλλακτικό, ας μου πει.



Γεια σου Φίλε itta-vitta. Θελω να σε ρωτησω τον 100αρη τον Dublex τον εχεις στο σασι του (κουτι του) και ποσο τον δινεις ?

----------


## Χρήστος-Π

Φίλε itta-vitta γεια! Ξέρω πάνε χρόνια αλλά αν υπάρχει ακόμα ο μετασχηματιστής εξόδου του Δέλτα με τις 2Χ6146 θα τον ήθελα.

----------

